# Breast Overfloweth



## Ricci (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww man

Tara Reid


----------



## usersassychick0 (Apr 3, 2007)

ohh myy... her implants are waay too big


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thats a terrible top for big boobs.


----------



## pla4u (Apr 3, 2007)

not a vert flattering top...

.(^^)

@@

.) . (


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2007)

lol:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

You gys are too funny!!! Tara has had them reduced not too long ago so i'm guessing this is an old pick. She did an article in US weekly I think about her botched plastic surgery.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah - she did.

She looks 10x better now after she had them fixed.

She forever a hot mess - but now she less of a hot mess. Like, warm.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 3, 2007)

ok that's not cute at all...


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 3, 2007)

EEek. Not a good look there.


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 3, 2007)

That looks awful.


----------



## Geek (Apr 3, 2007)

trash


----------



## Leony (Apr 3, 2007)

Eww, looks awful.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 3, 2007)

ewww, awful !!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 3, 2007)

Sadly this is a recent picture. I saw it yesterday on The Superficial. Hideous. Why would she wear that?

*Tara Reid's bikini almost fits*







Tara Reid was spotted in Acapulco over the weekend putting her bikini top to the test. She and Courtney Love should have some sort of contest to determine once and for all who has the most disgusting body on the planet. Tara Reid's looks like something a blind person would sculpt out of clay if they had never seen what an actual body looks like. And instead of using hands they had to use their feet.

Source: The Superficial - Because You're Ugly


----------



## daer0n (Apr 3, 2007)

holy f'word, she looked yucky there, &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Bea (Apr 3, 2007)

She is such a mess. Poor thing.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow she looks terrible. What a bad way to ruin a cute bikini.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Ditto!!!! Those are supposed to be fixed????? I know she recently had surgery to correct this. She needs to find a third seurgeon....damn!!!!


----------



## han (Apr 3, 2007)

its not that her boobs are too big but her top is too small.. which doesnt flatter her boobs


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah i can agree with that. :iagree:


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 3, 2007)

Did she like steal someone's bathing suit? Because she couldn't possibly have bought that and thought that it looked good.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 3, 2007)

aww...say it ain't so!

lol!


----------



## Ricci (Apr 3, 2007)

:add_wegbrech: Now thats funny


----------



## CubNan (Apr 3, 2007)

It is a cute suit.


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Apr 3, 2007)

yuck is all I have to say!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL:rotfl:


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Apr 3, 2007)

Thats horrible!!! I think she is a moderatly attractive woman, but those boobs are gross!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 3, 2007)

The guy standing next her doesnt seem to mind the suit :add_wegbrech:


----------



## LilDee (Apr 3, 2007)

LMAO! i agree


----------



## han (Apr 3, 2007)

:rotfl: of course not.. im sure he wouldnt mind if she lost the top either:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

wrong suit.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 3, 2007)

I feel sorry for her.. people are always making fun of her.. I dunno why but I just feel bad for her.

That doesn't stop me from saying that her bikini is like 3 times too small, but still... poor thing.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 4, 2007)

Its a Celeb's life she chose to live it that way


----------



## han (Apr 4, 2007)

i agree^^


----------



## MindySue (Apr 4, 2007)

gag

she used to be kinda..normal


----------



## han (Apr 4, 2007)

define normal:laughing:


----------



## Ricci (Apr 4, 2007)

Great point we all have differnt versions of Normal lol


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 4, 2007)

She has some huge breasts on her!


----------



## iraM (Apr 4, 2007)

haha she didnt find a bikini of Her size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 4, 2007)

Poor girl. Bad lipo on the stomach, boobs are still huge after getting them redone, and everyone in the world commenting on how she looks (including me.)


----------



## snowjesh (Apr 4, 2007)

looks awfull


----------



## chocobon (Apr 4, 2007)

Wtf! Tara looks Godawful!!


----------

